# Darkroom questions!



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 9, 2005)

After spending 2 days convincing the wife that WE need a darkroom I've managed to pinch a corner of our utility room but now there are a few questions I could do with answers to before I continue setting everything up!

1/ Since I intend to process colour as well as B&W (part of the deal with the wife! :meh: ) and because there was one it the stuff I purchased at auction, I intent to develop prints in a drum which will mean my tiny corner doesn't need a wet area.  My question is when using a drum do I need to be as concerned with chemical fumes as I would be when using trays?

2/ When developing negatives do I turn the can w/ reel on it's side when rotating the reel? (In a similar way to using the drum?)

3/ How many times can I safely re-use developer/fixer when processing film/prints?

4/ Does anyone have any special tips or experiences in keeping the chemicals safe from little hands?  I have taken all the paraniod precautions I can think of but if anyone can point out something I may have missed I would be extremely grateful!

Thanks for all your help! :hail:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 9, 2005)

1) Yes.
2) It depends upon the design of the drum or tank. Some will leak if turned sideways.
3) Depends upon size of film/print and the chemicals. The manufacturer will usually give some indication of capacity. You will also need to store the chemicals in air-tight bottles to help prevent decomposition.
4) Keep them in a proper steel cabinet with a good lock. You can sometimes pick them up second hand. The grey or green steel cabinets engineers use are perfect. You should keep them stored like that to comply with COSSH anyway.


----------

